# Manipulative personalities



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

Which personality Type tends to be the most manipulative ?


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

From experience I find it was ESTJ for me .......


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't associate being manipulative with any one Type. But I just remember 3 individuals at the top of my head who happened to belong to the ISTJ, INTJ, and INTP Type.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

A must-watch.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I have my doubts that any personality is more likely to be manipulative. Each personality type has their own strengths to manipulate others in different ways.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

monemi said:


> I have my doubts that any personality is more likely to be manipulative. Each personality type has their own strengths to manipulate others in different ways.


Sounds about right. It is a choice to do it anyway. And those kind of people...can burn as far as I care.


----------



## Birthday Cake (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, I guess this is more about your experience with manipulative people, any result or opinion in this thread won't be a FACT since anyone can be manipulative.

On my experience, I agree that ESTJ can be PRETTY manipulative, victim of this and probably the worst person I have met in my life.


----------



## gzaw (Sep 3, 2013)

from my experience... ESFP, ENFP, and ENTP. ESFPs are the best because their Se allows them to get what they want through sheer force, and their Fi gives them the ability to manipulate feelings. ENFP is a close second because they have Fi, but their Ne is sometimes too scatterbrained to focus on manipulating someone.

extraverted ethical types are the best at manipulation. manipulation requires tuning into another person's feelings and then directing their feelings toward whatever place you want. 

thinkers are terrible at manipulating because they have a much harder time at doing this. ENTPs are somewhat manipulative because they don't care about others and their ENxP allows them to be very quick thinkers and good conversationalist, so they give the appearance of being manipulative.

ExxJs and ESTPs usually manipulate through brute force or through using proxies, but i don't consider that to be quality manipulation (not very artistic nor does it work in the long run either). the best type of manipulation is the one that's done indirectly, making the prospect feel that he or she is in control, and making the prospect love you for it.

also, ESTJ, really? my mom's an ESTJ and she's not that smart at all. i don't know of any ESTJs who have the ability to manipulate. all they do is get what they want through sheer willpower and brute force.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

eie


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

HERE *raises hand*


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

In my opinion INTJs, ENFPs and ENFJs


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm surprised there's only been one mention of ENFJs o:


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

ESFJ and ENFJ


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

For someone to be manipulative, ideally they shouldn't be someone who's easily manipulated.

l can see a cause-effect relationship happening in some cases so you could make a case for several 'unhealthy' types (l don't see ESTJ as being inherently manipulative, Te/Fi can really fall for ego-flattery manipulation).

People who share less about themselves in favor of gathering more information about others will be less easily manipulated and potentially manipulative, if they so choose to be.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

INFJ.

They are so fucking good, and damn hard, almost impossible to BE manipulated.


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

My ex, an ENTP, was very manipulative. He's very, very sociable and very, very likable, and he has a way of using his charisma to bring people on board with his crazy and often dangerous ideas. But I suppose I might just sound like I'm hating on him because he's my ex. :tongue:


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

nymphette said:


> My ex, an ENTP, was very manipulative. He's very, very sociable and very, very likable, and he has a way of using his charisma to bring people on board with his crazy and often dangerous ideas. But I suppose I might just sound like I'm hating on him because he's my ex. :tongue:


Yes, ENTPs are by far the most manipulative type. I can honestly say I don't even mean to be, it is so subconscious we don't even realize we are doing it until we reflect. Honestly, if it wasn't for the unhealthy ENTPs that make it sooooo obvious you wouldn't even list us because you won't known. That fact that you post a type as being manipulative cancels them out because if they are true great manipulator you wouldn't even know that they are manipulating you. :wink:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> A must-watch.


This video is chilling - and excellent. Everyone should watch this!


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

Everyone is listing T's, but I find people with higher Fe's to be much more manipulative. Not just when they want to execute some sort of plan, but on a day-to-day basis. The most manipulative person I know is an ENFJ. I am extremely wary of manipulation tactics, but she is so proficient at it that she is able to manipulate me even when I know what she is up to.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

You mean like me?:kitteh:

Besides ENTP, possibly ESTJs.


----------

